# European hinges for 1/2" doors



## jamesthomsen (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello,

I am building a Sprinter Van into a camper van. Most of the cabinets will be made from 1/2" Baltic Birch. I would like to use European hinges for the doors, but the 33mm size needs something thicker than 1/2". I understand there is a 25mm size, but can't find them available anywhere I've looked.

I want hinges that can be adjusted in the future since I assume there will be a lot of shaking of the cabinets.

Can I find 25mm European hinges to use on 1/2" doors or is there a better solution?

Thanks you!

Jim


----------



## J_L (Apr 22, 2014)

jamesthomsen said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am building a Sprinter Van into a camper van. Most of the cabinets will be made from 1/2" Baltic Birch. I would like to use European hinges for the doors, but the 33mm size needs something thicker than 1/2". I understand there is a 25mm size, but can't find them available anywhere I've looked.
> 
> ...


Why not use 5/8 or 3/4 ply for the doors. You can still use 1/2 ply for the boxes. That will allow you easy access to replacement hinges should you have one fail. 

I used 3/4 inch ply for my build out in my promaster then used standard soft close euro hinges.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

If you build shaker style doors using 3/4 inch stock for the rails and stiles, and 1/4 inch ply for the panel, the door will still be light and the standard euro hinges will work.

I use Blum soft close hinges with 1/2 inch overlay with no problems...and the door should stay shut.
See mom's cabinet below for example.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think the most shallow hinge is 13/32" and I forget who makes it. Even that you would have to make a template to mortise the hinge cup with a router rather than a forstner bit because of the center. Personally I think baltic birch without some kind of frame would make a poor door plauged with warp problems.


----------

